# Someone stole 6000 posts from me



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

I'm just curious if it was a mod or just a bug, really.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2002)

I'm not sure what you mean...?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *I'm not sure what you mean...? *




My postcount has been reduced, it used to be in the 6000s. Sorry, should have been more specific.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2002)

I'm still not sure what you mean.  How can your postcount be reduced?  Are you sure?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *I'm still not sure what you mean.  How can your postcount be reduced?  Are you sure? *




Positive.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 30, 2002)

Are you sure? I'm pretty sure I'd have noticed if anyone had a post count that high, and 6000+ posts just isn't possible in the amount of time we've been active. Or do you mean including the old boards?.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2002)

Maybe you did something to cause it.  Did you delete any of your threads?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Are you sure? I'm pretty sure I'd have noticed if anyone had a post count that high, and 6000+ posts just isn't possible in the amount of time we've been active. Or do you mean including the old boards?. *




No, not including the old boards.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Maybe you did something to cause it.  Did you delete any of your threads? *




Nope, I never delete my threads.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2002)

Well, there's no record in the admin panel of 6000 posts.  It really doesn't seem likely to me that somebody could post 6000 times since the last time the boards moved.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 30, 2002)

Weird. Crothian, has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Well, there's no record in the admin panel of 6000 posts.  It really doesn't seem likely to me that somebody could post 6000 times since the last time the boards moved. *




Well in this thread

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19521

Darkness wrote:

"Wicht has a bit more than him, I think, and kreynolds might have about as many as hong.

Anyway, Crothian has almost 1,500 posts more than any of these three (check his post directly above mine)...  

edit:
Current post counts:
Crothian - 4948
Wicht - 3602
kreynolds - 3596
hong - 3543
(These numbers will change somewhat until you read them, LOL.  )
Nobody else is - currently - even close to them (and I should know, given that I probably rank in the place just after hong, but have only a meager 2337 posts  )."

And that was on August 5.  Since then I've post quite a bit, especially during the Gen Con week.  But like I said I'm more curious if this is a bug in the system of a Mod joke.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Weird. Crothian, has this happened to anyone else? *




Not to my knowledge, no.  I only noticed because it was pointed out by another poster.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2002)

Well, that's weird. I'd figured you for a newbie with that low post count of yours.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian, where have you posted  before? I don't remember your name from any General Discussion, Story Hour or Rules threads.

EDIT - I take that back, I saw you post once in General Discussion.  My mistake!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Well, that's weird. I'd figured you for a newbie with that low post count of yours. *




Really?  I would think that postcount means very little to determine the time one has been here.  It shows how many posts have been posted of course, but it really is not a good judge for length of time.  We do seem to have a lot of lurkers as I'm sure you know.  

Here's a link to a thread I replied to back in January for instance.  

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=181


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Crothian, where have you posted  before? I don't remember your name from any General Discussion, Story Hour or Rules threads.
> 
> EDIT - I take that back, I saw you post once in General Discussion.  My mistake! *




I don't post in the Story Hour.  Well, once in horacio's story.  I am mostly in the Gerneral Forum, House Rules, Rules Forum, and lately plots and places as well as Rogues gallery.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wow, I seem to have lost yet another digit in my postcount.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 30, 2002)

Morrus, I've definitely seen Crothian in past months, I'm sure of it! So he's no newbie or troll. Odd. Maybe check vbulletin's bug knowledgebase?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2002)

You really should post more, then.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 30, 2002)

Probably the easiest thing to do is to count all your posts by hand. Then, it might be possible to set your post count to whatever you come up with. Would that be okay?


----------



## MythandLore (Aug 30, 2002)

I haven't posted on the board in months and I'm pretty sure Crothian had more posts then me the last time I remeber.
Maybe the board rolls the posts over after 5 or 6 thousand?


----------



## Tiefling (Aug 30, 2002)

What's really funny is that Crothian doesn't seem to have caught on yet.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Probably the easiest thing to do is to count all your posts by hand. Then, it might be possible to set your post count to whatever you come up with. Would that be okay? *




Whatever you guys feel is best, really.  I'm more concerned with an error in the system.  But if you want to set my postcount to what it was the first two numbers were 65, and the last two should still be in my post count assuming they haven't gone missing yet.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Tiefling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What's really funny is that Crothian doesn't seem to have caught on yet.  *




To what, the web version of candid camera?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2002)

Tiefling said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What's really funny is that Crothian doesn't seem to have caught on yet.  *




Actually, I think it's me that hasn't quite caught on yet.  Everyone knows Wicht has the highest post count.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, I think it's me that hasn't quite caught on yet.  Everyone knows Wicht has the highest post count. *




Ya, like sixty five thousand or so.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 30, 2002)

Wait a minute - Wicht's post count is higher than it should be! Morrus, could you please check the admin files and confirm?


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, I think it's me that hasn't quite caught on yet.  Everyone knows Wicht has the highest post count. *





WOW!!!   

I do have the highest...

I've been framed I tell ya!  Someone slipped those posts in my pocket when I wasn't looking!!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2002)

Actually, I think I read somewhere on the vBulletin boards about the way that the digits 6 and 5 tend to wander elsewhere when they're found together.


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht, that's EXTREMELY uncool. In fact, it's a banning offense. Give them back, please.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Wicht said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> WOW!!!
> ...




They slipped you thousands of posts and you didn't notice?  Wow, someone has a really high, epic even, Pickpocket score.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Actually, I think I read somewhere on the vBulletin boards about the way that the digits 6 and 5 tend to wander elsewhere when they're found together. *




That is odd.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That is odd.   *




Yeah.  Actually, I remember how to fix it.  The tech guy said that all you had to do was to post the complete lyrics to _I'm a little teapot_ and VBulletin will fix your postcount.


----------



## Wicht (Aug 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Wicht, that's EXTREMELY uncool. In fact, it's a banning offense. Give them back, please. *




I tell you - it was that man with one arm that done it, not me


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 30, 2002)

Well, I'm glad it's resolved. Wicht will give them back - or else - and we'll be all set. Crothian, I apologize to you on the part of the boards. People like Wicht should know better. I'm just sorry we didn't catch it right away.


----------



## Tiefling (Aug 30, 2002)

I think we need to make a cafepress shirt in Crothian's honor.

"Someone stole 6000 posts from me and all I got was this stupid T-shirt"


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah.  Actually, I remember how to fix it.  The tech guy said that all you had to do was to post the complete lyrics to I'm a little teapot and VBulletin will fix your postcount. *




I'm a little teapot, short and stout
Here is my handle, here is my spout 
When I get all steamed up, hear me shout
Just tip me over and pour me out!

I'm a clever teapot, yes it's true
Here's an example of what I can do 
I can change my handle to my spout 
Just tip me over and pour me out


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Well, I'm glad it's resolved. Wicht will give them back - or else - and we'll be all set. Crothian, I apologize to you on the part of the boards. People like Wicht should know better. I'm just sorry we didn't catch it right away. *




Thankyou for your time and patience on such an odd occurance.


----------



## Grazzt (Aug 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah.  Actually, I remember how to fix it.  The tech guy said that all you had to do was to post the complete lyrics to I'm a little teapot and VBulletin will fix your postcount. *




I heard that too...so it must be true.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 30, 2002)

Hey, the guy was right! Whaddya know - a techie who gives you the correct answer!


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I heard that too...so it must be true. *




You, too?  A fellow Ohioan?


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> Thankyou for your time and patience on such an odd occurance.   *




No problem.  That's what we're here for.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Hey, the guy was right! Whaddya know - a techie who gives you the correct answer!  *




Thankyou, sir.  Now in all seriousness: Who's idea was this?  It was most interesting.


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

Sometimes it sux0rz being in a different time zone to everyone else.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Sometimes it sux0rz being in a different time zone to everyone else.  *




Sorry, Hong, but it sometimes happens that way.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Sometimes it sux0rz being in a different time zone to everyone else.  *




I fully agree. This Piratecat's rogue personality was sleeping while this tread passed...


----------



## Darkness (Aug 30, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Sometimes it sux0rz being in a different time zone to everyone else.  *



Don't worry, hong; you'll reach 6,500+ posts, too, some day, and then...


----------



## hong (Aug 30, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Don't worry, hong; you'll reach 6,500+ posts, too, some day, and then... *




... it rolls over to zero?

Aha! The post counters at EN World are 12.6-bit unsigned integers! And so is the Piratecat hivemind's CUNNING PLAN revealed!


Hong "better than rolling over to -6,499, I guess" Ooi


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Don't worry, hong; you'll reach 6,500+ posts, too, some day, and then...  *




I'll be sitting on the side line laughing.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'll be sitting on the side line laughing.   *




Because your postcount will have reached the 5 digits maximum and you will be dropped to 0...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Because your postcount will have reached the 5 digits maximum and you will be dropped to 0...  *




Actually, this little exercise showed that postcounts do support 5 digits.  So, my goal is now to see if it flips at 6 digits.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, this little exercise showed that postcounts do support 5 digits.  So, my goal is now to see if it flips at 6 digits.   *




Oh! 

What time frame have you foreseen until 6 digit?


----------



## Darkness (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh!
> 
> What time frame have you foreseen until 6 digit? *



At his current rate... Say, Halloween?


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *At his current rate... Say, Halloween?  *




I'd have said Christmas...


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *At his current rate... Say, Halloween?  *




Maybe I can get to 5 digits by then, but I doubt that.  6 digits will be the Year We Make Contact.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd have said Christmas...
> 
> *




I'd be a great B-Day present to myself.


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maybe I can get to 5 digits by then, but I doubt that.  6 digits will be the Year We Make Contact.   *




11-4-2002? I don't believe you, you won't arrive on time!


----------



## Horacio (Aug 30, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I'd be a great B-Day present to myself.   *




Were you born in a December 25th?


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Were you born in a December 25th?  *




Actually 3 days prior, but close enough for EN World board work.


----------



## Crothian (Aug 30, 2002)

Horacio said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 11-4-2002? I don't believe you, you won't arrive on time! *




Actually, I was referring to 2010: The Year we make Contact.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 2, 2005)

I finally found found this thread after and hour.. My Google-fu is strong!!!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 2, 2005)

A great thread!  You have no idea how much I laughed at the time!

"I mistook you for a newbie with that low postcount of yours." Damn, I loved typing that!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 2, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> A great thread!  You have no idea how much I laughed at the time!




Hopefully somewhere close to the number of times I laughed...

I can't believe that Crothian recited "I'm a little tea pot." 


(We really should archive this thread...)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> A great thread!  You have no idea how much I laughed at the time!
> 
> "I mistook you for a newbie with that low postcount of yours." Damn, I loved typing that!




Ya, good times...lots of laughs......


----------



## thalmin (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm sorry I missed this first time around.  And it wasn't even April 1.    
Definitely one for the archives.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hopefully somewhere close to the number of times I laughed...
> 
> I can't believe that Crothian recited "I'm a little tea pot."
> 
> ...




All in good fun, BS, all in good fun.  I can poke fun at myself as well as anyone.


----------



## DaveMage (Apr 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> All in good fun, BS, all in good fun.  I can poke fun at myself as well as anyone.




I think your postcount doubled just from posting in this thread....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

if only that were so.....


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 3, 2005)

Crothian has been syphoning posts from me! You can see that he had about 14 times the number of posts I have. That is clearly not possible, I have traced the post leakage to him. I can and will provide concrete evidence that this is the case. I demand recompense for this attrocity!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

Sorry Darrin, it isn't you I have been stealing posts from.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Sorry Darrin, it isn't you I have been stealing posts from.




Crothian, for your shake I really hope not and you might not want even want to try and claim that.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

I shouldn't try and claim I've not been stealing from Darrin???


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I shouldn't try and claim I've not been stealing from Darrin???




No...  That's quite fine.   but what I *read* and what you *typed* wasn't the same thing after all...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

And what does my Shake have to do with it?  I know I can get groovy shaken it up on the dance floor, and thanks for noticing I appriciate it, but not sure what that shake has to do with posting.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> No...  That's quite fine.   but what I *read* and what you *typed* wasn't the same thing after all...





what did you read??


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 3, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> what did you read??




Something along the lines of your impressive post count being robbed by Darrin…  

and my line of thinking on that was that he might be doing you so good.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 3, 2005)

See look, my postcount is lower yet again! And Crothian's postcount is higher! See, incontrovertable Evidence!


----------



## Gez (Apr 3, 2005)

Good idea to resurrect this thread...


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 3, 2005)

Thank Crothian!!  He kind of mentioned it on page three of this thread and I just had to find out more. 
It definitely has been interesting to read and to see some of our fathers have good natured fun. 

One person's newbie is a another person's...... GM....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 4, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I'm sorry I missed this first time around.  And it wasn't even April 1.
> Definitely one for the archives.




I missed it too! That was funny!! Crothian a "newbie".......


----------



## Gez (Apr 4, 2005)

Had I been Wicht, I'm not sure I would have noticed the upping in my postcount...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Had I been Wicht, I'm not sure I would have noticed the upping in my postcount...




Actually neither wicht nor I noticed out postcounts had drastically changed.  Someone had to point it out


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm somewhat glad that, despite my post count (I'm on the first page), I'm not "prominent" enough to be the target of such jokes. I mean, I worked hard to be gnomed, and the result? 


I had to gnome myself... 




twice!!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

i miss the gnoming......


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> i miss the gnoming......




Gnoming?  What's that?  _Obliviously walking into a cleverly devised trap._


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gnoming?  What's that?  _Obliviously walking into a cleverly devised trap._




how can you noty know about the gnoming?  It was fun, it was silly, it was enjoyed by all.....

like the clay PC "fights" they used to have, man those were fun too


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> how can you noty know about the gnoming?  It was fun, it was silly, it was enjoyed by all.....
> 
> like the clay PC "fights" they used to have, man those were fun too





:\  Ahhh, I don't know...  Most of my posts are in the PbP forums and I've only been here since July 03...  How long ago are we talking about here?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

well, looks like we need to start it anew...one cannot be told what the gnome is, one has to expereicne it for himnself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, looks like we need to start it anew...one cannot be told what the gnome is, one has to expereicne it for himnself.





Ahhhhhh *beep*  Clay's yard gnome avatar?  I thought clay did that cause clay is clay…


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

well, sort of , but then the mods thought it would be fun to start gnoming people at random.......


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, sort of , but then the mods thought it would be fun to start gnoming people at random.......





Ahh I see, well I should be safe then cause to target me would clearly not be random...  

Right?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

you could randomly be selected from a list of one poster......I'm just hoping one of the admins like PC or Darkness still has a copy of it, sees this thread and just starts it again.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you could randomly be selected from a list of one poster......I'm just hoping one of the admins like PC or Darkness still has a copy of it, sees this thread and just starts it again.




Oh yeah that would be a blast...  

_Beings to wonder if his buddy Crothian is PMing them right now in secret._


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

no, I haven't seen any of them on and don't like to bug them for the silly stuff....

or is this just a cover to shift blame.....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> or is this just a cover to shift blame.....




Cool, and nope...    :\   I did ask for it.   

(kinda sorta)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

now it is the waiting game.....will it strike?  when? who?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 4, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> now it is the waiting game.....will it strike?  when? who?




Indeed...  I look leery at my avatar with each passing post... 

(I feel that I must state that for the record that I only have a measly 7,251 posts while my dear friend Crothian has an astronomical large sum of 28,824...  It make for a a better joke if you gnome him instead.  )


----------



## Crothian (Apr 4, 2005)

don't I take enough flak already!!


----------



## jgbrowning (Apr 4, 2005)

You're already a gnome with an ooze template.


joe b.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeah, those were the days. Fun was actively encouraged on these boards back in then. Gnoming was rampant, the feline wars were in full swing, and metathreads were tolerated. Then came the dark times when it seemed that everyone simultaneously lost their sense of humor. It was as though millions of clowns cried out in agony and were suddenly silenced.

(of course I should note that I was one of the people campaigning for an off-topic forum, and that has come to pass, thanks to the powers that be - if only to find a home for such threads and keep them from junking up Meta).


----------



## Dagger75 (Apr 5, 2005)

Ah the gnomings.  I remeber those days.  The the dark days of the closing of metathreads.  Then there were the POLLING thread incedent, about 3 pages worth of lame polls.  Glad that ended.


----------



## Gez (Apr 5, 2005)

I got gnomed once.

Of course, since my avatar, at that time, was already a gnome (the gnome face from the PHB in the Races chapterhead by Arnie Swekel), it didn't bothered me too much...


----------



## DaveMage (Apr 5, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> It was as though millions of clowns cried out in agony and were suddenly silenced.




You say this as if it were a bad thing...

*shudder*

"Clown's gonna get me"
"Clown's gonna get me"

*shudder*

...I have a fear of clowns.


----------



## Torm (Apr 5, 2005)

Moderators: This is obviously a very important discussion about a problem one of the members is having with the system, but doesn't it belong in Meta?


----------



## fett527 (Apr 5, 2005)

At this point Crothian could donate 6000 posts and still have the highest post count.


----------



## CalicoDave (Apr 5, 2005)

The gnome-ing was fun, but then Morrus sold out to travelocity and the big corporation had to go and ruin it;  gnomes every where.


----------



## Wystan (Apr 5, 2005)

Gnomes, gnomes are deranged.

Low Post count award....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 5, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> At this point Crothian could donate 6000 posts and still have the highest post count.




Actually he could donate 6000 posts to *two* different users*.... 

* users cannot be either Hypersmurf, Piratecat, or Hong.


----------



## Lefferts (Apr 5, 2005)

What happened to Wicht? I used to read one of his story hours.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually he could donate 6000 posts to *two* different users*....
> 
> * users cannot be either Hypersmurf, Piratecat, or Hong.




How bout donating to those sub 5000 posts.  Or sub 1000 posts for that matter.

(900, I'm getting there)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> At this point Crothian could donate 6000 posts and still have the highest post count.




already happened


----------



## BOZ (Apr 5, 2005)

LOL  the first page is a laff riot.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

glad to be entertaining....9 o'closk show is different fromm the seven o'clock...try the veal.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 5, 2005)

What the heck is gnoming?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 5, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Indeed...  I look leery at my avatar with each passing post...
> 
> (I feel that I must state that for the record that I only have a measly 7,251 posts while my dear friend Crothian has an astronomical large sum of 28,824...  It make for a a better joke if you gnome him instead.  )





I think your wife should be gnomed...though I never see her here anyway, but I would find it funny and it's all really about me and fire isn't it?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What the heck is gnoming?




if I could find the gnome, I could show people....so be patient, the little bugger has seemingly upped his hide skill since last we met.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I think your wife should be gnomed...though I never see her here anyway, but I would find it funny and it's all really about me and fire isn't it?




ya, you seem to never waver from these areas......


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 5, 2005)

One needs consistency in life somewhere...mine is with fire....


----------



## BOZ (Apr 5, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Not to my knowledge, no.  I only noticed because it was pointed out by another poster.






			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> Well, that's weird. I'd figured you for a newbie with that low post count of yours.






			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> Crothian, where have you posted  before? I don't remember your name from any General Discussion, Story Hour or Rules threads.
> 
> EDIT - I take that back, I saw you post once in General Discussion.  My mistake!




…



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> You really should post more, then.




come on, that stuff’s comedy gold.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 5, 2005)

and for everyone who gets on my case for a high post count, I'm just following Morrus' suggestions as Boz clearly points out.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 6, 2005)

if only he had known what he was saying!    heheh...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> How bout donating to those sub 5000 posts.  Or sub 1000 posts for that matter.
> 
> (900, I'm getting there)





I'm getting there as well.... 

Maybe for all those who have less than 100 posts, divided evenly between them.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> if only he had known what he was saying!    heheh...




I'm just following orders......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I'm getting there as well....
> 
> Maybe for all those who have less than 100 posts, divided evenly between them.




that's like 15,000 members!!!!


----------



## Morrus (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What the heck is gnoming?




Gosh, I'm sure I don't know what they're talking about...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's like 15,000 members!!!!





So? It'd bring you back down to our level......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Gosh, I'm sure I don't know what they're talking about...






good cover.....just start it back up.....


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> So? It'd bring you back down to our level......




I'm already in the gutter, how low do I need to go??


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 6, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I think your wife should be gnomed...though I never see her here anyway, but I would find it funny and it's all really about me and fire isn't it?



  Well if I had the picture I could gnome her... I know her passwords but she rarely posts on ENworld...  I've seen like two posts outside of the PbP games she's in.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Well if I had the picture I could gnome her... I know her passwords but she rarely posts on ENworld...  I've seen like two posts outside of the PbP games she's in.




Clay should have the picture...at the very least he has the gnome and can make a new picture.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm already in the gutter, how low do I need to go??




Aren't we all? 

Nice, warm gutter...... how we love thee.......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Okay, so now I know...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Aren't we all?
> 
> Nice, warm gutter...... how we love thee.......




it's warm around you?? .....I know what you just did......


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Okay, so now I know...




and knowing is half the battle!!!!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it's warm around you?? .....I know what you just did......




 

He who smelt it, dealt it.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> He who smelt it, dealt it.




I smell nothing, this isn't smellivision...this isn't Can't do that on television......


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I smell nothing, this isn't smellivision...this isn't Can't do that on television......



"I don't care."


----------



## Crothian (Apr 6, 2005)

Ya, other people old enough to know the show!!!!


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 6, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Crothian, where have you posted  before? I don't remember your name from any General Discussion, Story Hour or Rules threads.
> 
> EDIT - I take that back, I saw you post once in General Discussion.  My mistake!



I'm tempted to use this in my .sig


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Gnoming?  What's that?  _Obliviously walking into a cleverly devised trap._




I hope some is laughing... _Looks at Crothian..._


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I hope some is laughing... _Looks at Crothian..._




I do not have the ability to gnome people...and it is probably a good thing that I don't.    

And, hell ya, am I laughing!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And, hell ya, am I laughing!!



He's not the only one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Cothian said:
			
		

> And, hell ya, am I laughing!!



He's not the only one


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I do not have the ability to gnome people...




I never said you did...  I'm trying something out I learned from my wife...  Irrational blaming.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I never said you did...  I'm trying something out I learned from my wife...  Irrational blaming.




like this is my fault...like I have the ability to ask Darkness for instance to gnome you...like Darkness would actually listen to my suggestion and do it....like I would recruit the people on Randomling's board to help find the gnome that had been lost......


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Like I would recruit the people on Randomling's board to help find the gnome that had been lost......




 I was wondering why it took so long.   Honesty I had just posted in an IC post and I saw the new avatar and I was like, "What the “hell!” Who's this “fool” and why is he posting in _my_ game!" 

Nicely done.  I shall wear the badge with honor. 

Words in quotation have been changed from sailor talk to a more board friendly version…


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I was wondering why it took so long.   Honesty I had just posted in an IC post and I saw the new avatar and I was like, "What the “hell!” Who's this “fool” and why is he posting in _my_ game!"
> 
> Nicely done.  I shall wear the badge with honor.
> 
> Words in quotation have been changed from sailor talk to a more board friendly version…




No one had a copy of the gnome....I was actually trying to get Clay's wife to take a picture of the gnome for use.  But luckily one of the old gang came back to the baords just a few days aback and happened to have a copy.  He then got gnomed on Randomlings for his trouble


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> He then got gnomed on Randomlings for his trouble




Seems a fitting enough fate for scum and villainy.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> He's not the only one.





			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> He's not the only one



 There can be only one, though.

No, wait - that was Highlander, not Hivemind.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Seems a fitting enough fate for scum and villainy.




make sure the wife sees she'll enjoy it

and ya, it had to happen that way, we liker the gnome a little too much.....


----------



## Terraism (Apr 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Seems a fitting enough fate for scum and villainy.



Yeah, well.  It's good to've been missed.  (Since I _assume_ that's what they meant by it.  'course, we all know what assuming does.  Hm... )

[Edit]  Ye, gods, this _is_ the thread from way back when!  How'd _this_ get dredged up?


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2005)

Terraism said:
			
		

> [Edit]  Ye, gods, this _is_ the thread from way back when!  How'd _this_ get dredged up?



 Someone mentioned it and someone else who hadn't seen it then went and searched for it - and then necro'd it. (And apparently even bought Search capability for, at least in part, this purpose.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Terraism said:
			
		

> [Edit]  Ye, gods, this _is_ the thread from way back when!  How'd _this_ get dredged up?



Thats what you get when someone casts _resurrection_ on a thread.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

and I spend a good dozen posts plus eluding to the thread driving other posters so craxy they have to find it!!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and I spend a good dozen posts plus eluding to the thread driving other posters so craxy they have to find it!!!



You bad ooze, you bad, bad icky ooze!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> You bad ooze, you bad, bad icky ooze!




I only use my powers to entertain myself...honest....


----------



## Terraism (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and I spend a good dozen posts plus eluding to the thread driving other posters so craxy they have to find it!!!



That'll do it.  'course, I'm more impressed with the 10k-25k gems they were throwing over their shoulder in order to bring this thing back.  You know, that whole thing where components are consumed is terribly disappointing...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I only use my powers to entertain myself...honest....



suuure.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Terraism said:
			
		

> That'll do it.  'course, I'm more impressed with the 10k-25k gems they were throwing over their shoulder in order to bring this thing back.  You know, that whole thing where components are consumed is terribly disappointing...




ya, but least its back...its about me and we don't have enough things about me around here......


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Apr 12, 2005)

Riiiiiiiggggggghhhhhhhhtttttttt....NOT enough things about you....  I see we are in a blatantly lying type mood today...


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 12, 2005)

It was me who dredged this up... and yes I bought a full community supporter account to help in finding it. In the end it was my 1337 G00g13 5k1775 the won the day...


----------



## glass (Apr 12, 2005)

It's really frustrating to be reading an interesting thread about postcounts and not being able to think of anything to contribute (apart from this obviously).  

EDIT: Only 444 posts. I've got a way to go!


glass.


----------



## FreeXenon (Apr 12, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> It's really frustrating to be reading an interesting thread about postcounts and not being able to think of anything to contribute (apart from this obviously).
> 
> EDIT: Only 444 posts. I've got a way to go!
> 
> ...




You can always pick on Crothian - that seems to be a popular theme!!


----------



## glass (Apr 12, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> You can always pick on Crothian - that seems to be a popular theme!!




Yeah, but if I pick on Crothian, then he'll reply and I'll never get to six digits before he does...   


glass.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if I pick on Crothian, then he'll reply and I'll never get to six digits before he does...




If he's not replying to you he's replying to somewhere else on the board so you might as well take your shots and have your fun cause he’s going to make 6 digits before anyone else does...


----------



## glass (Apr 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If he's not reply to you he's replying to somewhere else on the board so you might as well take your shots and have your fun cause he’s going to make 6 digits before anyone else does...




Well, I figure he can't have slept since 2002, so he'll have to take some time off somtime!

But you're right: it is a bit of a long shot.   


glass.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If he's not replying to you he's replying to somewhere else on the board so you might as well take your shots and have your fun cause he’s going to make 6 digits before anyone else does...




Well, I do sleep and have a job ...so I'm not always posting.  And 6 digits is a pipe dream, that'll be 2010 at least and I'm not usre the boards will be around that long.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Well, I figure he can't have slept since 2002, so he'll have to take some time off somtime!
> 
> But you're right: it is a bit of a long shot.
> 
> ...




I sleep daily actually.  And I do take time off, a few months back I was away from the boards for a full week...not that people noticed.  So, have your fun....


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> 6 digits is a pipe dream, that'll be 2010 at least and I'm not usre the boards will be around that long.




At your pace (24.93) it’s going to take you 4011.2 days to make 100,000 posts...

So far you've 1180 days into your goal...  

At your pace it would take almost eleven years (10.9897) to make 100,000 posts...

So you still have 7 years and 9 months to go before you make 100 K posts... 

Which means sometime in October 2012 you will be making you 100,000 posts.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

so, you are saying I need to post more?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, you are saying I need to post more?




I can only speak the truth and that is since when I came here you posted 26.9 or so posts a day and it has now slipped to the current "lack luster" 24.93 a day...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

I know I slacked off...but this place used to be a lot more fun too.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I know I slacked off...but this place used to be a lot more fun too.




Well you've since discovered PbP and I got Gnomed for your amusement so it can’t be that bad…


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

not that bad....but still not as fun


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 12, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if I pick on Crothian, then he'll reply and I'll never get to six digits before he does...
> 
> 
> glass.



Nobody is going to beat Crothian to six digits, but of course we need the counter set to a five digit integer so suddenly he has to start back up and catch the rest of us up again!


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I sleep daily actually.  And I do take time off, a few months back I was away from the boards for a full week...not that people noticed.  So, have your fun....



Probably we didn't notice as we were trying to catch up on reading everything that you'd posted.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Nobody is going to beat Crothian to six digits, but of course we need the counter set to a five digit integer so suddenly he has to start back up and catch the rest of us up again!




not a problem, not a prioblem at all


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Probably we didn't notice as we were trying to catch up on reading everything that you'd posted.




no one reads everything I've posted...if they did, I'd be a lot more ... well, something


----------



## Cyberzombie (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no one reads everything I've posted...if they did, I'd be a lot more ... well, something



 You leave yourself open with so many straight lines!  I don't know whether I should use them or not.  I'm so torn...


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

It's a gift


----------



## Cyberzombie (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's a gift



 Obviously.    A gift you have honed as you made your 548,762,583 posts on this board alone!


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

and then someone went and deleted them all.....five hundred and fifty million of them


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2005)

It was for your own good.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

so I keep being told......


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2005)

Trust Piratecat. Piratecat is your friend.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> You can always pick on Crothian - that seems to be a popular theme!!





C'mon! 'Tis fun, you see!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> Yeah, but if I pick on Crothian, then he'll reply and I'll never get to six digits before he does...
> 
> 
> glass.




Heck. Worry about hitting 4 digits first...... then go for the bigger stuff.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If he's not replying to you he's replying to somewhere else on the board so you might as well take your shots and have your fun cause he’s going to make 6 digits before anyone else does...




Beware: Crothian sees and posts anywhere, anytime.


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heck. Worry about hitting 4 digits first...... then go for the bigger stuff.......



Agreed. It's what I'm doing, for example. (Well, 5 digits, but...)


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Agreed. It's what I'm doing, for example. (Well, 5 digits, but...)




5 digits is a pain and the ass to get to


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Beware: Crothian sees and posts anywhere, anytime.




if only, I actual post from only one place these days and at certain times.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> and then someone went and deleted them all.....five hundred and fifty million of them



 Yes, but that's just because Morrus is trying to keep you down.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

it is actaully a conspiracy bigger then Morrus


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no one reads everything I've posted...if they did, I'd be a lot more ... well, something




......._loony_?


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

no, I think I've reached the peak of that


----------



## Darkness (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it is actaully a conspiracy bigger then Morrus



 Yeah. I heard even Sciurus Rex was involved.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 12, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. I heard even Sciurus Rex was involved.




and the illumanti


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 12, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> No one had a copy of the gnome....




So quick you forget *me*, Gnome Uto? I have always been here, and the gnome has always been my avatar. Yet I am forgotten...

Gnome "Really, I have been here!" Uto


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2005)

_snickers_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Apr 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Gnome "Really, I have been here!" Uto




It's my long lost cousin!!!!!! _offers hugs_


----------



## Crothian (Apr 13, 2005)

that's smurf it!! smurf you all smurf smurf smurf!!!!


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 13, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Trust Piratecat. Piratecat is your friend.



But we are Piratecat!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Apr 13, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah. I heard even Sciurus Rex was involved.




No!  Not the DM's Friend Network!  Run for your lives!!!!!!!


----------



## Knight Otu (Apr 13, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> It's my long lost cousin!!!!!! _offers hugs_



Nn..ot in frr..ont of all thh...ose pp...eople!

Gnome "I'm allergic to hugs!!" Uto


----------



## glass (Apr 14, 2005)

I have more post than Crothian...

http://forum.rpg.net/showpost.php?p=3749748&postcount=16

...on RPGnet.


glass.


----------



## glass (Apr 14, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heck. Worry about hitting 4 digits first...... then go for the bigger stuff.......




I always have had delusions of adequacy...er, I mean, grandeur.


glass.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 14, 2005)

glass said:
			
		

> I have more post than Crothian...
> 
> http://forum.rpg.net/showpost.php?p=3749748&postcount=16
> 
> ...




Ya, but I don't like to post much over there.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 14, 2005)

that's no excuse - get going!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 14, 2005)

Crothian: Excuses, excuses.....   

But then I've never posted on rpg.net...


----------

